# Help! Tajima problem, need solution



## carmend (Jul 31, 2008)

HI,

I HAVE A tAJIMA tmex c1201,my problem is the stich won´t lock when it starts to embroidery, i have taken the pieces of where the needle enters to botton part of th machine and set the screws and the machine at 180º it woks for about 400 stitches but it keeps giving the same problem, is there anyone that has had and fixed this problem? I live in a remote island and cant afford to pay now the technician to come and fix teh machine.


----------



## Liberty (Jul 18, 2006)

Watch it when it trims and see if the take up spring is pulling the thread back up through the eye of the needle. If your pretensioner is full of firch then it may not be allowing the thread to play off of the spool after a trim. And if the design doesn't have lock stitches, that could be the cause. I can't remember if the 1201 automatically places the lock stitches or not? In the newer machines you can control lock stitches at the machine as well as in the design. We always do our designs with locks just to be certain. And if we are sewing on certain materials like fleece with a lot of bounce, we use 5 lock stitches instead of three.


----------



## SunEmbroidery (Oct 18, 2007)

You might try having more stitches in your lock stitches. If you contract out digitizing ask your digitizer for a better lock stitch. Are your tails long enough? Setting the tail length to the maximum length might help. I would also try increasing the inching time to the maximum.


----------



## embroidery99 (Jun 30, 2009)

Normal ,we lock one stitches.Last time,the same problems happen on my customers.so we locked 2-4 stitches for the logo.it is can workable at the last
so pls do not worry that,you can ask your digitizing to do this way.


----------

